# Print Location, Back of Hoodies



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

What's the consensus?

I'm doing a batch tonight, and was going to start the print 6" down from the collar seam. Print is about 5" x 11". Shirts are Youth Small through adult XL.

Sound about right?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

put on one of the sweatshirts- take a piece of paper the size of the image and tape it where you think it should go.. look in the mirror and see with the hood up and hood down ...


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

I thought that was my secret technique.

That's how I came up with 6".

Off to the shop.


----------



## Star Silk (Oct 10, 2009)

I printed a hooded sweats today and used 6" down from the back seam. The imprint size
was similar to your design size.

Go for it!


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

Ok, they're done.

I did the youth ones 5.5" down, just because any lower and the design would be past the middle. The adult ones I printed 6" down.

I think they came out good.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

good to hear..


----------

